# Headbands?



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

So, I gather that these will be banned by the coach now. I guess I don't really understand the reasoning behind this. I wear headbands to keep sweat from my forehead out of my eyes when I play, and headbands are something of a tradition in Portland which really caught on with Cliff Robinson.

All the other crap some people wear for style I have no problems with banning, but accessories that are actually useful, I don't see the point. Anyone able to enlighten me on why Nate feels this way about them?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Judging by his comments during the press conference, it seems to be that Nate feels like the headbands, long socks, large wristbands, etc are more of a fashion statement. He doesnt want his players worrying about how they look, he wants them to worry about how they play.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I can appreciate that.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

How will we tell when Zach is pissed off


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazerben4 said:


> How will we tell when Zach is pissed off


He'll have to get a mouth guard and adopth the Sabonis Tantrum


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Judging by his comments during the press conference, it seems to be that Nate feels like the headbands, long socks, large wristbands, etc are more of a fashion statement. He doesnt want his players worrying about how they look, he wants them to worry about how they play.


I hope he drops it. I'm not a big fan of headbands or anything, but like half the team wears headbands. If they start to take it too far then perhaps he can change it then. At least headbands/wristbands do have a useful purpose.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I can appreciate that.


Me too. I just hope our players can appreciate it. They have been very hip to that particular fashion statement for a decade or more.

Will he not let them wear even 1 small wrist band for the express purpose wiping sweat from their faces?

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

aactually he only banned them in seattle 

he is willing to discuss them in prtland because the players wear them for function unlike the sonic players who were wearing them for fashion.

There is no headband tradition in seattle there is here in portland!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I like it. It's all about establishing discipline...something this team has lacked for a long time.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

This was Nate's policy last season on the Sonics too.

It originates from the 2003-04 season. The Sonics had a 70's throwback jersey night, and they all decided to wear headbands and long socks to go with the Slick Watts 'look'. That night the team got blown out by like 20 points. Nate thought all the players were more worried about looking cool (tilting the headbands and pulling up their socks), than playing basketball. So he banned headbands/long socks from that point on.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

Discipline is one thing, but false discipline is another thing. To make a rule simply for the effect that it has brought some law an order is meaningless. If things are banned because they are worn as a fashion statement, I can understand that. But if they are worn for legitimate purposes, and are necessary (wiping sweat away, from experience, imo is necessary), I can't see banning them outright as anything other than a mistake in an effort to instill a false sense of discipline.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Thats a valid reason


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I hope that is not his first move. Remember, baggy shorts were disreputable until Michael Jordan wore them. It reminds me too much of baseball teams with "no facial hair" rules. Who cares? 
A bit of individuality in the uni is not so bad, this isn't the army.
The A's beat Cincy in the "hairs vs. squares" World Series back in 1972. Should not be an issue any more.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

TheBlueDoggy said:


> So, I gather that these will be banned by the coach now. I guess I don't really understand the reasoning behind this. I wear headbands to keep sweat from my forehead out of my eyes when I play, and headbands are something of a tradition in Portland which really caught on with Cliff Robinson.
> 
> All the other crap some people wear for style I have no problems with banning, but accessories that are actually useful, I don't see the point. Anyone able to enlighten me on why Nate feels this way about them?


Remember the Gotta Get A Headband song

That ruined headbands for me


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Maybe Miles' headbop will be out now too?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

guys dont get carried away his no headband rule is only for the sonics = no headband tradition


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Someone wanna explain our headband tradition to me?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Schilly said:


> He'll have to get a mouth guard and adopt the Sabonis Tantrum


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:

I just got done reading the "McMullen" thread (who is that lady anyway????) and now I read this. CFFI is falling off her chair laughing!!!!! :laugh: :laugh:

Gotta love our BBB.net Blazer forum......not only the best one on the internet, but best senses of humor, too. 

Love all you guys!!!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Uncle Cliffy wore them to remind himself that he actually existed during the playoffs. It didn't really work. 

Jermaine wore them because if you looked closely it said, "Hey coach! Play me or look like an idiot for the rest of your career!" across the front. Unfortunately, the font was too small. 

Sheed wore them as a barometer so you knew how many minutes before meltdown. Actually pretty handy in his case. If it was around his neck, you could expect one T. In the stands and you are pretty much expecting an ejection. Over one ear and it could go either way, or he could drop 30 on you. Actually, in any of the above he could drop 30 on you. 

Bonzi wore them because it was a handy place to keep extra chewing gum. 

Randolph wears them because when he knocks somebody over he likes to be able to adjust it a little like nothing really important just happened. 

Telfair wears one to keep from getting mistaken for the ball boy. 

That's my theory about the tradition.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

#10 said:


> Maybe Miles' headbop will be out now too?


Hopefully Miles will be out of town soon too....


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

We better be able to wear headbands...miles and zbo dont look the same without headbands, and bassy wore them from time to time last year too.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Headbands are truly a tradition in Portland. I think that every player that wears one should wear the same plain colored headband. Black away, white home or whatever. That way it is disciplined into not being exactly a fashion statement, but more a functionality and a showing of team unity (but how much unity is it if only 5 players wear them, whatever) or spirit.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

#10 said:


> Maybe Miles' headbop will be out now too?


I hear ya. :yes:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Someone wanna explain our headband tradition to me?


Cliffy "started" it, but when I realized headbands would forever be part of Portland lore was a road game in NY around the 2000 season when the entire team (sans Sabonis) came out with headbands on. Even Detlef sported a headband that day. The only time ever, I believe. Hilarious.

If I remember correctly, we got crushed by NY that day. So much for team unity. lol.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

ABM said:


> I hear ya. :yes:


what is this picture from?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think thats stupid if he bans it. Players dont think about their headbands and socks while they play. We just want to make sure we look good before when we put it on and so during the game we look good. But the #1 focus is always the game. stupid...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

can't help it that us brothas got some style


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

The Professional Fan said:


> Cliffy "started" it, but when I realized headbands would forever be part of Portland lore was a road game in NY around the 2000 season when the entire team (sans Sabonis) came out with headbands on. Even Detlef sported a headband that day. The only time ever, I believe. Hilarious.
> 
> If I remember correctly, we got crushed by NY that day. So much for team unity. lol.


I don't know which mental picture is funnier.....Sabonis being the only one WITHOUT a headband or Sabonis actually WEARING one. Either way, Wheels and Rice had a lot of fun announcing about the headbands....and Sabonis' lack of same. With the decisive loss, however, there were a lot fewer headbands for the next game. Sabonis was vindicated. 

Actually, I don't know if he thought the whole thing was a bunch of foolishness or if there wasn't one available that could fit around his humongous head without squeezing his brains out. But good old-school Sabonis........no tattoos, no piercings, no headband, no distractions, no nonsense. Just get out there and try your best to win. I sure do miss him.

JEGA!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think the knicks games shows a valid reason why it's not important to have them. They're not important enough to warrent wearing them. It's about the team, not the player.

On top of that, who really gives a poo if they wear them or don't wear them?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I personaly think zach looks like SHREK without a headband, so i think the blazers should allow them


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Crazy Fan From Idaho said:


> I don't know which mental picture is funnier.....Sabonis being the only one WITHOUT a headband or Sabonis actually WEARING one. Either way, Wheels and Rice had a lot of fun announcing about the headbands....and Sabonis' lack of same. With the decisive loss, however, there were a lot fewer headbands for the next game. Sabonis was vindicated.
> 
> Actually, I don't know if he thought the whole thing was a bunch of foolishness or if there wasn't one available that could fit around his humongous head without squeezing his brains out. But good old-school Sabonis........no tattoos, no piercings, no headband, no distractions, no nonsense. Just get out there and try your best to win. I sure do miss him.
> 
> JEGA!!!!


I think Sabas w/ headband is funnier than w/out headband. That day, Sabas proved he was a crafty veteran. He stands alone. And I too miss him. It's cliche, but sometimes you don't know what ya got until it's gone. Sabas is a perfect example of that. He was so much fun to watch (unless we were playing L.A. ...oh the pain).

As for the aftermath of the NY game, you're right. The headbands never made a team-wide appearance again.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I always use a headband when I play because I always sweat and it's annoying when it comes down to my face. I think Nate should let players wear headbands.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> He was so much fun to watch (unless we were playing L.A. ...oh the pain).


In the early days he did a good job of d-ing up Shaq. We just didn't have the offensive weapons to overcome them. If we had Sabas in 1996 form with Sheed, Grant, Damon, Smith, Anthony, Pip we would have beaten LA easily, but he had dropped off a lot by 2000. It was great while he was here. I remember some unbelievable performances against Shaq and crew.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Cheeks coached with little to no discipline and everyone whines about him...now McMillan comes in and wants to enforce some and you start a thread whining like a baby about a "headband" rule...unbelievable. Heaven forbid a coach has team rules. 

Some of you would whine if we win the championship.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Ehh.. I wouldn't go that far as a coach.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I wish we wear the red ones again like Cliffy , Sheed and Bonzi used to wear .



Can I get a headband , Gotta put a sock up on your rock to be the man , black white or red just put it on your head .

That was the worst song ever


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I like it. It's all about establishing discipline...something this team has lacked for a long time.


Amen. The headbands look ridiculous anyway.


----------

